# (solved) udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

## lindegur

After updating the system (update to new udev), the network does not run anymore because eth0 is gone.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Looking into /var/log/messages I find:

```
udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
```

And the problem is found.   :Shocked: 

However how to get rid of it  :Question: 

Thanks to knoppix I can send out this post  :Confused: 

----------

## lindegur

Ok that was easy  :Laughing: 

I had in the past difficulties with the 1000Mbit Ethernet device on the motherboard, so I plugged in a 100Mbit Ethernet card. After I managed to run the 1000Mbit Ethernet on the motherboard, I removed the 100Mbit Ethernet card and everything worked fine for almost a year.  :Cool: 

Now, somehow my computer remembers about the 100Mbit Ethernet card and named it eth0. The file to be cleaned was:

 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

I simply deleted the old card and renamed the 1000Mbit Ethernet eth0.

----------

